# Anyone Fish Canada Creek or the Black?



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone fished Canada Creek or the Black river? what are they like? fishing any good?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Please keep all responses via pm per the site stream naming policy.


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

you guys should change the forum heading so it doesn't include "and others". Makes it seem as though all are open for discussion. Just an observation.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

The state lists both as blue-ribbon trout streams. That is public information and readily advertised. 



In short, put in the time and effort. Like anywhere.

There are a number of general fishing books that provide basic info and access points for both streams. You'll have a hard time getting anyone who really knows those streams to give any more info than that.


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks yooper


----------

